# Rousseau's Iwagumi EDGE



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks good! i wonder how it will look when fully grown out?


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

smooth lines and good composition u need some good fishes in there....


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

he has those endlers in there...


----------



## drb (Aug 12, 2011)

Is the middle rock all natural cause it looks like a face. Very nice!


----------



## twospoos (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with drb....middle rock looks like a face! Nice job.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. 



Newman said:


> looks good! i wonder how it will look when fully grown out?


Me too. Most of the plants have been in there for less than a week. The fissidens and bolbitis are recovering from their initial browning. The willow moss was mostly brown when I got it, so we'll see what happens.The ranunculus is holding steady. I don't think it will thrive in these conditions, but the patch on the left is already sprouting several new nodes. It would be nice if it continued to spread toward the front. 



sapphoqueen said:


> smooth lines and good composition u need some good fishes in there....


I'm hoping CPDs will work, but I haven't found anyone else using them in an EDGE. 



drb said:


> Is the middle rock all natural cause it looks like a face. Very nice!


Lol. I thought it was just me. I'm glad other people see it too. It is a natural rock, and I only really notice the "face" in pictures.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

How big is this tank? It's got a great size ratio to it.  Love the combination of gravel and finer sand! If it's a smaller tank I'd definitely love to see some Espei Rasboras in there...or maybe some Chili Rasboras...CPDs would look great as well!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks. The tank is a Fluval EDGE, and I think it's 6.6 gallons. Is that too small for the Rasboras? 

The gravel/sand combination was a happy accident. Originally, I had used the gravel to build up a slope in the back and covered it with the sand. However, the first EDGE I bought cracked on the second day. The sand and gravel got mixed up when I emptied that tank. I put them back in this tank and got a nice instant-erosion effect when I filled it. I can't wait to try it again with some better gravel.


----------



## HeathBar (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks really nice. Good job! I love the dimensions of these tanks, I just got one myself.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I really like scaping on this one but for some reason the color of the painted portion really bothers me (the orange).

The mixed substrate look front and center of the scape is really cool. If it was accidental mixing that is even more cool.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

mcqueenesq said:


> Thanks. The tank is a Fluval EDGE, and I think it's 6.6 gallons. Is that too small for the Rasboras?
> 
> The gravel/sand combination was a happy accident. Originally, I had used the gravel to build up a slope in the back and covered it with the sand. However, the first EDGE I bought cracked on the second day. The sand and gravel got mixed up when I emptied that tank. I put them back in this tank and got a nice instant-erosion effect when I filled it. I can't wait to try it again with some better gravel.


The rasboras I recommended are actually very small.  Chilis are narrow and grow to about 1.4" while Espeis are a bit taller and and grow to about 1.6". Also, if you wanted something like catfishes in there as well I'd definitely suggest you look into the variety of dwarf corydoras...they're all quite cute and stay small (pygmys get to about 1.2"). Since the tank size is rather small, you should probably stick to nano fishes to keep a good size ratio for the tank.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

cpds would be a very nice choice. They're always so curious to explore their surroundings like blue eyed gertrudes. Both have amazing color once established in their home and fed with live food such as brine shrimp. I know my gertrudes loved it.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

I can't say that orange was my first choice, but I got a great deal on it at Petco. I think they have other colors though. 

Definitely going to stick with nano fish. I guess that means I'm going to need a brine shrimp hatchery too.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice looking! I like the stone face that appears in the middle rock.


----------



## ShawneeRiver (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nice! I just got an Edge. May I ask how yours cracked? Anything I should watch out for?


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!



ShawneeRiver said:


> Very nice! I just got an Edge. May I ask how yours cracked? Anything I should watch out for?


The first one was only filled for about a day when I noticed a crack emanating from a corner of the opening and heading toward the corner of the tank. I took it back to the store, and they told me that sometimes the tanks get stressed during shipping. I hadn't moved the tank at all while it was filled, and the stand is level. No problems with the second tank.


----------



## ShawneeRiver (Aug 31, 2011)

That rock is cool! 

I wanted the orange but got the black. Do you wanna trade?


----------



## Fluidmachine (Oct 20, 2011)

What kind of lights do you have in there? They don't seem to have the yellow cast of the stock lights, either that or your camera shows it differently. Had an EDGE for awhile now, looking to do something similar. 

-Just getting ready to start a 55gal iwagumi though, so the EDGE will have to wait.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Those are the replacement MR11 LEDs detailed in the Official EDGE Thread. I'm jealous of your 55g Iwagumi.


----------

